# can someone I.D this plant



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

this is a potted plant I just bought today but not sure the name of it. I don't believe this is a tall growing plant probably one of those dwarf plants.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like Micranthemum umbrosum or baby tears... if that is the case, bright light and a bunch of c02.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

As a side note, you also might want to break up the bunch and plant each stem separately to encourage new growth and make sure light is penetrating to the lower leaves. If found the the bottom of this plant would die out if it got to dense.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it is baby tears thanks for the I.D.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bacopa Australis??? possibly


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Its baby tears for sure


----------

